# Casey Anthony :They reached a verdict



## MalteseJane

we will know in about 45 minutes ! 2:15 pm Florida time


----------



## Snowbody

So I guess you can get away with murder!!! I'm so disheartened. It feels like OJ all over again


----------



## CharmingDior

Snowbody said:


> So I guess you can get away with murder!!! I'm so disheartened. It feels like OJ all over again


What and the H311 were they watching!!!!???!!!:smpullhair:

So what happens if she has another child!?!?:crying:

We just taught the entire world that we don't mind if someone chloroforms a child in USA. Gosh, she can run out screaming she did kill her daughter and never have to answer to this!


----------



## bailey02

Wow just wow i cant believe that !!!! I wish they would have moved her case to texas!!! How can they say not guilty!!


----------



## Snowbody

On CNN they said that her parents walked out of the courtroom right after the verdict and didn't hug or kiss or show any joy. They know she killed her daughter. I don't think it's because they had anything to do with her death. 
They're just saying "our system works." Not so much, I'm thinkin'. Poor little Caylee. :smcry::smcry:


----------



## michellerobison

Chloroform in the trunk,,chloroform search on computer,chloroform in a syringe in a Mt Dew bottle next to remains?????? Were we watching the same trial?
DO you think they just wanted to go home?
If any of the verdicts would have been murder,abuse or manslaughter,they would have had to wait 48 hours to start pentalty phase which could last another 4 days on top of that...


----------



## bailey02

michellerobison said:


> Chloroform in the trunk,,chloroform search on computer,chloroform in a syringe in a Mt Dew bottle next to remains?????? Were we watching the same trial?
> DO you think they just wanted to go home?
> If any of the verdicts would have been murder,abuse or manslaughter,they would have had to wait 48 hours to start pentalty phase which could last another 4 days on top of that...


Good point they probably did just want the case to be over and go home.
No justice for that poor little angel:angry:


----------



## CharmingDior

michellerobison said:


> Chloroform in the trunk,,chloroform search on computer,chloroform in a syringe in a Mt Dew bottle next to remains?????? Were we watching the same trial?
> DO you think they just wanted to go home?
> If any of the verdicts would have been murder,abuse or manslaughter,they would have had to wait 48 hours to start pentalty phase which could last another 4 days on top of that...


This is the second time she cried real tears and once again they are for herself! I CANNOT believe this...gosh, in texas this would not fly and they don't mind handing out death sentences.

I wish we could amend the double jeopardy amendment. I cannot believe this crap. I am very sad....I am crying because this girl just got rid of her child to party and "claims" she was looking for her daughter using _alternate resources_. What is better than calling law enforcement? I wouldn't treat a dog like that let alone a human being! I would call the pound and look for my dog...post signs with rewards...and I wouldn't wait 31 days to do it! If I were on the jury stand, it would have been a hung jury! No way, I would let her get away with just lying to the police!:angry:

Now the prosecution will probably go after Cindy!


----------



## michellerobison

I hate to say it,if she hadn't been the girl next door but poor,minority and on welfare,she'd be "needle ready".

Notice they had her chair purposely lower that theirs to make her appear smaller and more vulnerable...

I guess people will learn from this,lie,deny,chuck a body in the woods,let it lay for 6 months to rot until it's a skelleton and keep lying and the jury will ignore the farensics and you will get off.


----------



## romeo&juliet

:blink::blink::smpullhair::smpullhair::smstarz::exploding::exploding::exploding:



No words for this crap ughhhhhhhhh wow.........................


----------



## KAG

I said to Marie on the phone, can you now imagine the Anthony Family sitting around the table after Thanksgiving dinner? Yikes.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## CharmingDior

romeo&juliet said:


> :blink::blink::smpullhair::smpullhair::smstarz::exploding::exploding:
> 
> 
> 
> No words for this crap ughhhhhhhhh wow.........................


I am with you on this one...man, I wish it was a hung jury so they could do it all over again!

*Am I the only one that thinks she would have to move far away from Florida or risk death threats and such?*

Even her poor parents know she is guilty...they walked somberly out of the courtroom.


----------



## pammy4501

*Better 10 Guilty Men Go Free than to Convict a Single Innocent Man.* This quote is what makes us different from just about every other country in the world. We have the presumption of innocence. We require proof beyond reasonable doubt. We require a unanimous jury verdict. These elements of our system of criminal justice all flow directly from the premise that the wrongful conviction of a single innocent person is ten times worse than a guilty person going unpunished. 

So, although I do not like this particular verdict, I respect the jury and the work they did. This is our system, like it or not. It's better then 99% of what the rest of world has. And today Casey Anthony should be happy to be an American.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

CharmingDior said:


> What and the H311 were they watching!!!!???!!!:smpullhair:
> 
> So what happens if she has another child!?!?:crying:
> 
> We just taught the entire world that we don't mind if someone chloroforms a child in USA. Gosh, she can run out screaming she did kill her daughter and never have to answer to this!


You asked a great question ... What if she has another child?!?!

I'm sitting here in shock. 

I doubt we'll hear from many jury members ... How can they explain how they voted her not guilty???


----------



## Cosy

WOW. I watched a different trial from you all. There was no chloroform in the syringe. It was testosterone. Someone else's junk. One time she searched chloroform after a friend mentioned it on My Space (as well as neck breaking). The 84 times mentioned? That was how many times she went to her My Space. The prosecution had you think otherwise. There was no evidence beyond a reasonable doubt. I said that before and I stand by it. Better she go free than die and didn't do it. I think old George had a hand in disposing of the body. WE don't know how long that body was in the woods since Kronk picked it up. We don't know that she didn't drown. Like her or not, there was no evidence of reason. All speculation.


----------



## lynda

What ever happened to plain old common sense.


----------



## MalteseJane

WOW !! It's OJ all over again. So who they think killed that little girl ?? There was no concrete evidence linking her to the murder, but there was plenty of other evidence pointing to her, way too much for me to turn a blind eye. You don't behave like she did if you are innocent and care about your child. Sad day.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

KAG said:


> I said to Marie on the phone, can you now imagine the Anthony Family sitting around the table after Thanksgiving dinner? Yikes.
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxo


Nothing would surprise me at this point. The whole thing is so crazy. Oh, and the jury does not wish to discuss the case. As Casey Anthony said ... "Surprise ... Surprise". :angry:


----------



## harrysmom

pammy4501 said:


> *Better 10 Guilty Men Go Free than to Convict a Single Innocent Man.* This quote is what makes us different from just about every other country in the world. We have the presumption of innocence. We require proof beyond reasonable doubt. We require a unanimous jury verdict. These elements of our system of criminal justice all flow directly from the premise that the wrongful conviction of a single innocent person is ten times worse than a guilty person going unpunished.
> 
> So, although I do not like this particular verdict, I respect the jury and the work they did. This is our system, like it or not. It's better then 99% of what the rest of world has. And today Casey Anthony should be happy to be an American.


Good post!!! I agree. I wouldn't want to put someone in jail for life or sentence them to death unless I was absolutely 100% certain that they did it.


----------



## spookiesmom

If I was on that jury, and I live where they are from, they would be taking her up to Starke. For a date with Ol Sparkey. DH does not agree with me, I just can't see it his way.


----------



## CharmingDior

My feeling is this: It is better to let a potentially guilty person be tried again with the use of a hung jury, than to let them just walk. Yes our systems are better than many but, we by far are not the best. There should be updates in our constitution...this many may not agree with but when the constitution was written under candlelight we didn't have the use of technology. Know we can solve 40 year old cold cases, therefore, if new evidence is uncovered that cannot easily be disputed or is studied and reliable science then you should be able to stand trial again under the conditions of new reliable evidence. 

It should have been a hung jury...
Even if I were to be neutral there is just too much evidence that does not point to guilt...IDK. I just dont know!

EDITED:

It is just a shame that you could find a picture or video of her murdering Caylee and nothing can be done.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I guess I'm surprised that the jury with the mountains of evidence presented to them didn't request even one 're-cap' of anything. Nothing requested to 'go-over' ... not one item they had ANY reservations or questions about that they felt they should go over before coming to a decision. . That just seems odd to me .


----------



## pammy4501

Cosy said:


> WOW. I watched a different trial from you all. There was no chloroform in the syringe. It was testosterone. Someone else's junk. One time she searched chloroform after a friend mentioned it on My Space (as well as neck breaking). The 84 times mentioned? That was how many times she went to her My Space. The prosecution had you think otherwise. There was no evidence beyond a reasonable doubt. I said that before and I stand by it. Better she go free than die and didn't do it. I think old George had a hand in disposing of the body. WE don't know how long that body was in the woods since Kronk picked it up. We don't know that she didn't drown. Like her or not, there was no evidence of reason. All speculation.


 I agree Brit. There was more than enough 'reasonable doubt' for me concerning the premeditation. And we have all seen too many D.A.'s that twist the facts to support their cases. But there still is a dead baby here, and now no one will ever know the truth. And that family is more twisted than a tree root!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

In yesterday's discussion about what we thought the verdict would be, I had stated that she would only be convicted of hindering the investigation (i.e., lying to the police).

Although I personally think that she's guilty as can be, I don't believe that the prosecution proved her guilt beyond a reasonable doubt. Personally, from what I saw of the trial, I would have not been able to convict her on the evidence that was presented by the prosecution.

Very sad that they didn't put on a better case.

Also sad that the entire family will no probably get rich from TV movie and book deals. Ugh!!!


----------



## michellerobison

I think those who really thought she was guilty didn't wan ton teh jury,maybe those who thought she was innocent wanted on it..
Even though they said in jury selection ,some thought she was guilty,they could have been lying to get on. They did weed out a couple stealth jurers.

If she was found guilty,they wouldnt' be allowed to talk about it because of appeals,so by finding her not guilty,that doesn'r mean innocent.. but finding her not guilty allows them to talk,give paid interviews and recover lost $$ since they only got paid $15 per day ,I think to serve?
Guessing $15 per day based on what I got for the last time I served.

These jurers will have potential money to make too,if there's a movie or book deal,plus paid interviews.plus a coupel of them have vacation plans for the 7th of July..
I'm just guessing but sick,just sick.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

It's important to remember that we, as the public, were exposed to much more information than the jury was. This is the whole purpose behind juries being prevented from having access to media during trials and deliberations - we don't want to cloud their judgements with other professional's views on the matter or those of the general public. The jury, based on what they heard, felt there as enough reasonable doubt to find her not guilty on counts 1-3. Whether reasonable doubt exists is a question for each individual person to access so it is easy for individuals to differ on the matter. 

Also, evidence gets interpreted by different people different ways based on which side you were were alert to hear and what your already things (innocent v. guilty). And, when it comes to technical/medical things, we are all not as well versed as others so its easy to see why some might think that it was 84 searches for one thing but someone else remembers it being for another. 

Given the nature of this case and the consequences I would have expected a read-back of a particular point that jurors either didn't understand or where divided. I won't even pretend that I could keep track of all the information after several weeks of trial and I certainly would want to make sure before I rendered my final vote.

ETA: please remember that she could have been found guilty of Murder 1 without the need to find that she had planned to kill this child (premeditation) by declaring her guilty of felony murder, and that the finding of guilty of manslaughter (death by unintentionally killing) would not have resulted in the death penalty. Therefore, had the jury's opinion on the death penalty truly been the issue & the jury truly understood their options with the charges they could have found her guilty without running the risk of the death penalty. That said - they did not find her guilty of anything but lying.


----------



## CharmingDior

michellerobison said:


> I think those who really thought she was guilty didn't wan ton teh jury,maybe those who thought she was innocent wanted on it..
> Even though they said in jury selection ,some thought she was guilty,they could have been lying to get on. They did weed out a couple stealth jurers.
> 
> If she was found guilty,they wouldnt' be allowed to talk about it because of appeals,so by finding her not guilty,that doesn't mean innocent...but finding her not guilty allows them to talk,give paid interviews and recover lost $$ since they only got paid $15 per day ,I think to serve?
> Guessing $15 per day based on what I got for the last time I served.
> 
> These jurers will have potential money to make too,if there's a movie or book deal,plus paid interviews.plus a coupel of them have vacation plans for the 7th of July..
> I'm just guessing but sick,just sick.


It is 15$ for the first 3 days and 30$ everyday after!
I agree Not Guilty does not mean Innocent.



Hunter's Mom said:


> It's important to remember that we, as the public, were exposed to much more information than the jury was. This is the whole purpose behind juries being prevented from having access to media during trials and deliberations - we don't want to cloud their judgements with other professional's views on the matter or those of the general public. The jury, based on what they heard, felt there as enough reasonable doubt to find her not guilty on counts 1-3. Whether reasonable doubt exists is a question for each individual person to access so it is easy for individuals to differ on the matter.
> 
> Also, evidence gets interpreted by different people different ways based on which side you were were alert to hear and what your already things (innocent v. guilty). And, when it comes to technical/medical things, we are all not as well versed as others so its easy to see why some might think that it was 84 searches for one thing but someone else remembers it being for another.
> 
> Given the nature of this case and the consequences I would have expected a read-back of a particular point that jurors either didn't understand or where divided. I won't even pretend that I could keep track of all the information after several weeks of trial and I certainly would want to make sure before I rendered my final vote.


I am very shocked that these individuals did not ask any questions considering all of the dense scientific and technological evidence. I have followed it from the beginning of her being missing and I could watch this trial from beginning to end again and still understand something clearer.


----------



## sassy's mommy

Cosy said:


> WOW. I watched a different trial from you all. There was no chloroform in the syringe. It was testosterone. Someone else's junk. One time she searched chloroform after a friend mentioned it on My Space (as well as neck breaking). The 84 times mentioned? That was how many times she went to her My Space. The prosecution had you think otherwise. There was no evidence beyond a reasonable doubt. I said that before and I stand by it. Better she go free than die and didn't do it. I think old George had a hand in disposing of the body. WE don't know how long that body was in the woods since Kronk picked it up. We don't know that she didn't drown. Like her or not, there was no evidence of reason. All speculation.


Whew! Brit I thought I was the only one watching the trial you saw. I kept telling my mom, they need to provide real evidence. I know circumstantial evidence is permissable in court, but they needed to actually tie something to Casey in order to convict her. The state failed to provide that evidence. Hopefully Cayce can amend things with her parents and start her life anew.


----------



## CharmingDior

I believe we have seen even more defense attorneys twist facts...I just think part of being an attorney is being able to hint around certain facts that do not fit your theory...you have to tell a good story. Perhaps, I being naive but, I just believe that the state would have no reason to lie on someone. But, the defense, IMHO, has the most to gain or lose. There may have been doubt, I agree that perhaps not giving her 1st degree is understandable but to acquit her of all responsibility of her own child...that to me is a far cry from justice for this poor child:mellow:. 

As far as the family is concerned, I really don't have much to say except, no one has a perfect family. There are more unbalanced and twisted families in the world than many of us realize and being someone who has one...I really can't say. Cindy and George seem to have been loving parents and grandparents who did the best they could and that is much better than a lot of people. Perhaps they were enablers, but, I assume from personal experience that 1/3 of all parents are as well. 

The entire story the defense laid out was the exact situation of one of Casey's jail mates. A lady's young son drowned in a swimming pool and the grandfather found the child. The police were called and it was ruled an accident. The woman was arrested on unrelated charges. Uncanny...I do not think so. She has been twisting facts the entire time so it wouldn't be too hard to believe she also took someone else's story and made it her own. And I know the defense does not bear the burden of proof but, the alleged molestation of Casey is also speculation.

And now the defense toasts to the acquittal of a little girl's murder trial less than a block away from the courthouse. WoW!


----------



## aprilb

I am just stunned! I believe Casey killed her daughter. IMO, I don't think she will be able to just go home. Even though she was declared "not guilty" does not mean she didn't do it. She will probably be ostracized wherever she goes; she might even get death threats. I don't think she will be able to just go out and live "happily ever after" as a party girl. If I were her mother, I would not want her in my home. I am so sad for little Caylee and I believe the jury just wanted to get out of there. One of them is supposed to leave for a cruise on the 7th. Yep, it's OJ all over again. So shameful!:smcry:


----------



## harrysmom

Lacie's Mom said:


> In yesterday's discussion about what we thought the verdict would be, I had stated that she would only be convicted of hindering the investigation (i.e., lying to the police).
> 
> Although I personally think that she's guilty as can be, I don't believe that the prosecution proved her guilt beyond a reasonable doubt. Personally, from what I saw of the trial, I would have not been able to convict her on the evidence that was presented by the prosecution.
> 
> Very sad that they didn't put on a better case.
> 
> Also sad that the entire family will no probably get rich from TV movie and book deals. Ugh!!!


I agree, Lynn. Although I believe Casey's guilty, if I were on the jury, I would have reasonable doubt after the weak case that the prosecution made. It's so sad that a beautiful little girl is dead and we'll never know what really happened.


----------



## pammy4501

aprilb said:


> I am just stunned! I believe Casey killed her daughter. IMO, I don't think she will be able to just go home. Even though she was declared "not guilty" does not mean she didn't do it. She will probably be ostracized wherever she goes; she might even get death threats. I don't think she will be able to just go out and live "happily ever after" as a party girl. If I were her mother, I would not want her in my home. I am so sad for little Caylee and I believe the jury just wanted to get out of there. One of them is supposed to leave for a cruise on the 7th. Yep, it's OJ all over again. So shameful!:smcry:


 Oh, I think her party girl days are over. And what about her family relationships? Accused her Dad and brother of molesting her? I wonder where she will go? And I wonder what her sentencing will be. They are saying there is a max 1 yr penalty for the lying to the police for a total of 4 years. But she has already been incarcerated for three years. I bet she walks free with time served.


----------



## MalteseJane

sassy's mommy said:


> Whew! Brit I thought I was the only one watching the trial you saw. I kept telling my mom, they need to provide real evidence. I know circumstantial evidence is permissable in court, but they needed to actually tie something to Casey in order to convict her. The state failed to provide that evidence. Hopefully Cayce can amend things with her parents and start her life anew.


I agree with you. You need real evidence. And I always said I would not convict someone without real evidence. But this time it is really making me questioning this. I would have disregarded everything that the State AND the Defense came up with because both were only speculating. But what would have swayed me was the fact that she waited 30 days to report the child missing (and it was not even she who did it), the partying and getting a tattoo and liying to the police. If you did nothing wrong who don't behave that way. You do everything you can to find your child.


----------



## MalteseJane

Maidto2Maltese said:


> I guess I'm surprised that the jury with the mountains of evidence presented to them didn't request even one 're-cap' of anything. Nothing requested to 'go-over' ... not one item they had ANY reservations or questions about that they felt they should go over before coming to a decision. . That just seems odd to me .


Me too. It's history repeating itself. The OJ trial all over again. And in the OJ trial there was enough evidence beyond a reasonable doubt. Well after all those years it caught up with him. It might do the same for Casey.


----------



## Snowbody

harrysmom said:


> I agree, Lynn. Although I believe Casey's guilty, if I were on the jury, I would have reasonable doubt after the weak case that the prosecution made.* It's so sad that a beautiful little girl is dead and we'll never know what really happened.*


But if justice has really been served isn't law enforcement going to do everything they can to find the* real *killer and what *really* happened? Debbie, I'm saying this facetiously. Don't think they'll find the real killer because she's now going to live her life.
I know that when I was a juror at some two bit trial here in NYC we had portions re-read to us three times before we delivered our verdict. I'm beyond shocked that they didn't ask for anything at all re-read or clarifications. This is why it's so important to be a juror and take it very seriously no matter how inconvenient it is.
My mommy gut says that she is guilty. I just have to go with that and don't care how badly she's treated after this -- I'm sure she'll sell her story to TV, People Mag, a movie and laugh all the way to the bank while her little one was not given the chance to even live out her childhood. :smcry: And there will be people who will attach themselves to her for their 15-minutes of fame. I guess it's the prosecution's fault for not having enough evidence or presenting it right but that's little comfort.


----------



## CharmingDior

Snowbody said:


> But if justice has really been served isn't law enforcement going to do everything they can to find the* real *killer and what *really* happened? Debbie, I'm saying this facetiously. Don't think they'll find the real killer because she's now going to live her life.
> I know that when I was a juror at some two bit trial here in NYC we had portions re-read to us three times before we delivered our verdict. I'm beyond shocked that they didn't ask for anything at all re-read or clarifications. This is why it's so important to be a juror and take it very seriously no matter how inconvenient it is.
> My mommy gut says that she is guilty. I just have to go with that and don't care how badly she's treated after this -- I'm sure she'll sell her story to TV, People Mag, a movie and laugh all the way to the bank while her little one was not given the chance to even live out her childhood. :smcry: And there will be people who will attach themselves to her for their 15-minutes of fame. I guess it's the prosecution's fault for not having enough evidence or presenting it right but that's little comfort.


:aktion033:Very Well Said!:aktion033:
:goodpost:

Perhaps they did take it very seriously but that, much like exactly how Caylee died, we shall never know.


----------



## poochie2

I am in total shock and it makes me sick that Casey got away with murder. Was the jury from Mars?? I think so.
The evidence was overwelming and now this psycho is free. Justice WAS NOT served for that poor little Caylee that was thrown into the swamp like trash. This verdict does not make any sense. It is shockingly disgusting that this women will be set free. How in the world can she live with herself knowing what she did to her daughter.


----------



## michellerobison

I'm sure they will,enablers never part from their enabled one for long...

They can still seek a wrongful death suit again Caysee...sinc ethey did end up not able to work since their lives were consumed by this.
I would guess Cindy and George may divorce,due to the affair,vulnerable or not, I still think he had a fling....

You know when Robert Blake Barretta/Mickey from Little Rascals) got off, he owed the state for his defense,also claiming to be indegent. Any money Casey earns will have to go to repay the state...or they can put a lein on her income,just like they did Robert Blake....


----------



## michellerobison

MalteseJane said:


> Me too. It's history repeating itself. The OJ trial all over again. And in the OJ trial there was enough evidence beyond a reasonable doubt. Well after all those years it caught up with him. It might do the same for Casey.


Like OJ after he got old,like society does,they throw out the old for the new...


----------



## pammy4501

michellerobison said:


> I'm sure they will,enablers never part from their enabled one for long...
> 
> They can still seek a wrongful death suit again Caysee...sinc ethey did end up not able to work since their lives were consumed by this.
> I would guess Cindy and George may divorce,due to the affair,vulnerable or not, I still think he had a fling....
> 
> You know when Robert Blake Barretta/Mickey from Little Rascals) got off, he owed the state for his defense,also claiming to be indegent. Any money Casey earns will have to go to repay the state...or they can put a lein on her income,just like they did Robert Blake....


 Who will sue for wrongful death? Her parents? Never happen. There is no father listed. There is no one to raise the claim!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

aprilb said:


> I am just stunned! I believe Casey killed her daughter. IMO, I don't think she will be able to just go home. Even though she was declared "not guilty" does not mean she didn't do it. She will probably be ostracized wherever she goes; she might even get death threats. I don't think she will be able to just go out and live "happily ever after" as a party girl. If I were her mother, I would not want her in my home. I am so sad for little Caylee and I believe the jury just wanted to get out of there. One of them is supposed to leave for a cruise on the 7th. Yep, it's OJ all over again. So shameful!:smcry:


I cannot imagine that the juror who is supposed to go on a cruise on the 7th will be able to enjoy the cruise after all of the media attention.


----------



## michellerobison

I imagine she will get threats and probably the state of Florida will be handed that bill too.
You can bet some news media outlet is already paying for her to check into the Four Seasons ot the Ritz so she can so an exclusive interview...

Someone will pay her to live the Bella Vita now and she will make lots of blood money...
I think somehow she knew she was destined for the Bella Vita,,should be La Vita Loca!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

michellerobison said:


> I imagine she will get threats and probably the state of Florida will be handed that bill too.
> You can bet some news media outlet is already paying for her to check into the Four Seasons ot the Ritz so she can so an exclusive interview...
> 
> Someone will pay her to live the Bella Vita now and she will make lots of blood money...
> I think somehow she knew she was destined for the Bella Vita,,should be La Vida Loca!


It sounds as though the defense team has already made arrangements for where Casey will be living after she is released from prison. But, I don't think they will be able to protect her forever.


----------



## michellerobison

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> It sounds as though the defense team has already made arrangements for where Casey will be living after she is released from prison. But, I don't think they will be able to protect her forever.


 
They're probably doing an "octomom",find her a nice mansion someplace and live off her now. She's put them all on the map,no wonder they fought to hard and dirty at times...


----------



## Deborah

As I said yesterday the woman is mentally ill that explains most of her actions. I do think she is guilty. We have to remember that jury was sequestered for an entire month. They had little else to do except to think about the trial. I do not think the prosecution gave the jury enough evidence to convict. Her attorneys were able to explain away most of the facts. I would not have found her guilty.


----------



## kathym

What ever happened to common sense....Look at the Jury ...That explains it...


----------



## michellerobison

Penellas county has a 95% conviction rate ,thy must have picked 17 of the stupidest jurers in that county... I'm sorry but these were the best they could come up with short of going to a homeless shelter and looking for potential jurers which Belvin Perry actually threatened to do...

Look at 8 of the 12 "fine" jurers they picked! Well she was obviously tried by a jury of her "peers", Casey was a drop out,used alcohol and drugs,partied,committed crimes of theft (obviously a violent crime against Caylee,sadly got off),check fraud,sponged of parents. She wouldn't have gotten convicted if she killed Caylee in front of a busload of nuns ,and the nun's video taped it and testified to seeing it...especially if any of them every went to Catholic school.

1 ,2- jurers never made it past the 11th grade. 

3-One had a DUI and a son and grandson on drugs.

4-Another jurer has a sister, along with her boyfriend, committed a violent crime against their dad. The sister spent time in prison.

5-White male, late 40s
» American government teacher in high school and drop out prevention coordinator
» Would vote to repeal death penalty
» On third marriage
» Once arrested for DUI that was pleaded down to careless driving 

6- White female, 37 years old
Works at car dealership
She has 12-year-old son and lives with her parents
She is a widower. Her husband died in prison where he was in on drug charges. Married for 14 years but they did not live together
She was involved in some sort of check bouncing deal. Lawyers and judge talked about it in private and it wasn’t brought up again.
She said a few times, “I hope she didn’t do it.” When asked to expound on that she said that she was hoping the girl would be found and said she was hoping that no crime had been committed

7-From age 18-21 he spent time in Orlando. Went there to party at UCF, etc.
Arrested and charged with possession and paraphernalia. Served probation

8-White female, age 32, who has moved back in with her mom 

Two other ones said they can't judge,one said that's for God to do and the other said Only God can judge...


----------



## pammy4501

I really don't think attacking the jurors serves any purpose. This just seems like petty mob think to me. Serving on a jury is a tough job. Believe me, I have done it. Attacking their education level and calling them names is hitting below the belt. Lets look at this another way. The prosecution over charged her (which is a common practice) and it resulted in an acquittal as it often does for overzealous prosecutors. 

Don't get me wrong, I think she is responsible for the death of her daughter. But the whole premeditation thing stunk form the get go. Ashton didn't have the last laugh after all, and it will end his career. He isn't the first DA to over charge. Think Santa Barbara DA in the Michael Jackson case, the rape case of the La Crosse team come to mind. The jury is not the group to bash IMHO.


----------



## iheartbisou

pammy4501 said:


> I really don't think attacking the jurors serves any purpose. This just seems like petty mob think to me. Serving on a jury is a tough job. Believe me, I have done it. Attacking their education level and calling them names is hitting below the belt. Lets look at this another way. The prosecution over charged her (which is a common practice) and it resulted in an acquittal as it often does for overzealous prosecutors.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think she is responsible for the death of her daughter. But the whole premeditation thing stunk form the get go. Ashton didn't have the last laugh after all, and it will end his career. He isn't the first DA to over charge. Think Santa Barbara DA in the Michael Jackson case, the rape case of the La Crosse team come to mind. The jury is not the group to bash IMHO.


I completely agree with you Pam- on all points. 

Also- the education level, jobs held, what their relatives have done in the past and who lives or doesn't live at home with their parents etc- have nothing to do with their capability/inability to sit on a jury. I think finding 'fault' at those things is petty and sort of small minded- and there is no such thing as 'perfection'- it's against the laws of nature.


----------



## michellerobison

True I shouldn't have said they were stupid..

I've lived on my own since I graduated highschool at 17 so I gotta wonder about people who are living w/ their parents much after the age of 30? 

But I think there is some ongoing poor judgement in their lives.

One 37,was married 14 years,to a guy who died in prison on drug charges,whom she never lived w/ but had a child with... and she was in on some check bouncing deal. Still lives at home w/ her mother and 12 year old. Some bad judgement choices somewhere. (she made the conscious decision to have a child w/ someone in prison, seems like no stability,and she and her child live w/ her mother,what kinda of smart decision making is that?)

Another one has a DUI (DUI doesn't just happen,it's a choice)

Another one had a DUI plead down ( still drinking under he influence?)

Another one has possession of drugs and paraphrenalia ( drugs are still illegal ,legalize it and I won't say a word...)

Another on a third marriage

I only know one person that is on her third marriage who I could say hasn't made stupid mistakes, she was widowed twice, two husbands died in accidents,one was a motorcycle accident one a car accident...

I think of jury duty as a serious resposibility,I don't think I'd want any of these people making important decisions that effect my life.I'm not perfect, no one is ,but there has to be some standards for a position like jury duty...

I think this was the best they could find ,since no one really wanted to do it.
Boy if I ever decided to turn to a life of crime...I'd want people like this on my jury.

What really scares me,I have a childhood friend , she wasn't abused or grew up w/ alcohol,who's on been divorced twice,both were abusers,alcoholics,didn't work,lived w/ a long series of the same type of boyfriend,none of whom work...she now has an Associates in criminal justice and working on her BA in CJ,wants to work for CPS ,Child Pretective Services...,she's lost almost all her welfare benefits and lives off her youngest child's SSI and child support. and her parents as she's done most of her life...she's 45 years old.

For most of her adult life she's,been on welfare of some sort... had two children w/ two bums,she had them to trap the guys,none of which worked and druggies and alcoholics.....both her children are on SSI because of some sort of mental health issues because she has mental issues and the guys she had them with had mental issues and were heavily drinking and drugging at the time. 

Both her children were molested by former boyfriends and one husband. One adult child ,a drop out herself at age 15,is living w/ an alcoholic and drug dealer,whom she's lived with since the age of 15, ,not working, the other is 14 and at home yet..

She lost her appartment last spring due to it being sold,so she moved in ,for two months,w/ another former boyfriend 67 years old,who deals Oxycodone. She knew he dealt, she slept in his bed in front of her daughter,the daughter, for that two months,had to sleep on the floor put up w/ verbal abuse from the boyfriend,and had her medication stolen (narcotics),she didn't press charges since she was shacking up w/ a drug dealer...she's now living w/ her parents again....

All this while she's working on her BA in CJ to get a job at Child Prtective Services...Her daughter had been on at least a dozen behavioural drugs including 3 narcotics since the age of 4.
Her poor daughter is so messed up ,she has tried to kill herself ,at the age of 12 and threatented to kill her mother...she's attacked her mother and several of the respite care nurses...if she doesn't get her way,she becomes violent. The daughter's been Baker acted three times..

She's applied to have her daughter institutionalized since she can't be trusted to be alone,the waiting list is 5 years long,so she's already applied,because she wants to live her own life now and not be saddled w/her problem child as she calls her...

I wish I could say this is just an extreme case but she told me there were others in her CJ classes w/ similar backgrounds.

While I am proud of her efforts to build a better life,she's still living the same pattern,and will be bringing those decision making skills to her future job,one she plans on making decisions about people making equally bad decisions.

I wish I could say this is only one person,but I know a lot of people like this,Al knows people he works with like this,I would venture to guess others on this forum know people like this too.

I believe people can rise from horrendous circumstances truly I do. I was raised in an abusive,alcoholic home and worse and I'm not perfect,but I have no DUI's, and yes...no bounced cheques,that's tough to do since it can innocently happen,not even a parking ticket...

I think there's no excuse to live like that or if you do ,don't bring children into it...

I had a boyfriend who drank,not a big drinker at the time,but somehow I knew,that wasn't the life I wanted....good thing I didn't get serious... he ended up an unemployed alcoholic...

Maybe the prosecution over reached,but if you find chloroform in the trunk,chloroform on computer searches that the history of those searches and others were the only searches deleted and traces of choloroform in a syringe in a plastic drink bottle near the remains,sounds like premeditation to me...

I would have erred on the side of caution and went for aggrevated child abuse,giving a sedative substance to a child which caused her mental distress and caused death and sort of serious neglect or abuse charge for chucking her in a swamp. 

It's pretty obvious there was neglect,the child ended up dead in a swamp while Casey partied,got screwed, blued and tattoed.....the child didn't get in that swamp by drowning in a pool and floating down the road past 15 houses with a linen laundry bag,traced to the house and her Winnie the Poo blanket.......


----------



## michellerobison

The jury had an option of manslaughter in the second degree, accidental death w/o an illegal act,they didn't even consider for one moment she had anything to do w/ her daugher's death..
One alternate,who didn't want to be identified,said they would have voted not guilty because George lied about an affair? You can tell where people's heads are. They could only guess he lied, no video proof that he lied,they had proof ,on video of Casey's lies and her lies were far worse,she blamed a fake nanny for taking her daughter and a woman who had a similar name paid a heavy price for Casey's lies. She actually got fired from her job and death threats and had to pay an attorney to protect her,she WAS innocent in all this...

George should have come clean about the affair,being vulnerable and under distress and a woman throwing herself at him,I could see how it happened. I think he was wrong to have that affair,totally,just because a woman throws herself at you,doesn't mean you have to catch her? He shouldn't have caught,he should have thrown that one back.

He lied about the duct tape being his,he should have owned up to it,being in the house Casey would have had access to it too. He lied about it because Baez said follow the duct tape..

The CSI effect, juries now think if the evidence and forensics isn't flawless that it's not true... there are rarely good finger prints and DNA at a crime scene ,if there is it's rarely enough or in good enough shape to get much from it. The more time passes,the less DNA there is,it deteriorates over time..

CJer's cringe at some of the fantasy forensics on these CSI shows,a lot of it is fantasy...unfortuantely people think if it's on TV it must be true.... they have paid forensic consultants but after that it's embellished for effect and entertainment.
Same w/ a lot of the medical shows,as a former nurse,I can tell you a lot of it is embellished...

It will get to the point if there's no body,there's no crime,even if there's a ton of evidence showing the person is dead...because of this CSI effect.Everyone seems to think they're a junior sleuth due to these shows...

Maybe it does sound small minded but how can anyone w/ limited education understand that,while being bombarded w/ all these CSI and Medical dramas? It's hard enough for people in the field to do that.


----------



## pammy4501

Once again I say, we weren't in the court room. We were watching through the lens of the media. We had commentators speculating on every aspect of the case. There was a huge amount of character asassination going on here too. Her behavior was terrible, and she is a cold cookie for sure, but to make the leap that is premeditated murder is too much. There is lynch mob mentality going on now. There have been death threats to the jury and Casey and her pearents! That is sickening to me. People were treating this DEATH PENALTY trial like a rock concert, fighting over seats. And the worst of it is the slanderous treatment of this jury! Who cares what their backgrounds are. We are all the sum total of our life experiences. The outpouring of hatred I have seen on Face Book is shocking to me. Who's to say justice wasn't done? She had a fair trial, and we must live with the jury's decision. Casey will never have a normal life no matter what. Are we capeable of mercy or only frenzy?


----------



## Cosy

pammy4501 said:


> Once again I say, we weren't in the court room. We were watching through the lens of the media. We had commentators speculating on every aspect of the case. There was a huge amount of character asassination going on here too. Her behavior was terrible, and she is a cold cookie for sure, but to make the leap that is premeditated murder is too much. There is lynch mob mentality going on now. There have been death threats to the jury and Casey and her pearents! That is sickening to me. People were treating this DEATH PENALTY trial like a rock concert, fighting over seats. And the worst of it is the slanderous treatment of this jury! Who cares what their backgrounds are. We are all the sum total of our life experiences. The outpouring of hatred I have seen on Face Book is shocking to me. Who's to say justice wasn't done? She had a fair trial, and we must live with the jury's decision. Casey will never have a normal life no matter what. Are we capeable of mercy or only frenzy?


Great post, Pam! I totally agree. Time to move on.


----------



## michellerobison

I saw the protestors outside,today,people should just go home and let it be. Let her live her life. The justice system did it's job and if it didn't turn out as we think it should, atleast we're free in this country to say that, while in another country you couldn't.

There probably wouldn't be the outrage and the threats if the media would just stop. It's over,dust off and move on. The media should be held to blame for a lot of this,our need to know shouldn't interfere w/ someone's right to a fair trial.

In the end,she got a fair trial,despite the media hype. People should just let her be... no one should be thinking of harming anyone involved in this.I never understood that mentality. Even if she'd been found guilty,Caylee wouldn't have gotten justice...she's dead.

She won't live a normal life ,not like she had one before this...but I doubt she will suffer from it much as she makes her millions off this for sure. She will undoubtedly have another child only now she will be able to afford a real nanny...
If people don't watch this media crap,don't buy the book that will surely come of this or watch the movie,then maybe she won't profit as much from it.She will fade into oblivion eventually.

OJ got off and ,true to form ended up committing another crime..they all do in the end...People are who they are,money and fame doesn't change that.


I turned on the tv and all this is still on,luckily I have HGTV!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

pammy4501 said:


> Once again I say, we weren't in the court room. We were watching through the lens of the media. We had commentators speculating on every aspect of the case. There was a huge amount of character asassination going on here too. Her behavior was terrible, and she is a cold cookie for sure, but to make the leap that is premeditated murder is too much. There is lynch mob mentality going on now. There have been death threats to the jury and Casey and her pearents! That is sickening to me. People were treating this DEATH PENALTY trial like a rock concert, fighting over seats. And the worst of it is the slanderous treatment of this jury! Who cares what their backgrounds are. We are all the sum total of our life experiences. The outpouring of hatred I have seen on Face Book is shocking to me. Who's to say justice wasn't done? She had a fair trial, and we must live with the jury's decision. Casey will never have a normal life no matter what. Are we capeable of mercy or only frenzy?


I agree with you, Pam. 

And, to be honest, I am so against the death penalty, that I was relieved when the first verdict was announced ... "Not Guilty". However, I was shocked that she was not found guilty at all. But, then ... I questioned if Casey did all of this alone. I do feel with time ... the truth will prevail as to what happened to Caylee. 

Thank you for taking time to write your thoughts, Pam. I appreciate it.


----------



## michellerobison

They were talking about the lesser charges but even those had death penalty implications,the aggrevated child abuse could have because of the chloroform...

They had second degree murder,unintentional murder,by accident basically but it would have to be an accident not involving a criminal act,using choloroform is a criminal act so it would get bumped back up to death penalty.

It really was loose loose..

The state over charged... and she got off.


----------



## KAG

No matter what, Casey has to live with herself. I believe at some point in her life, she will come to the realization of the loss of her beautiful child. 

Looking forward to the Roger Clemens perjury trial. LOL
xoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## Cosy

KAG said:


> Looking forward to the Roger Clemens perjury trial. LOL
> xoxoxoxooxoxo


LOL Me too, Kerry!


----------



## pammy4501

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I agree with you, Pam.
> 
> And, to be honest, I am so against the death penalty, that I was relieved when the first verdict was announced ... "Not Guilty". However, I was shocked that she was not found guilty at all. But, then ... I questioned if Casey did all of this alone. I do feel with time ... the truth will prevail as to what happened to Caylee.
> 
> Thank you for taking time to write your thoughts, Pam. I appreciate it.


You and I share that belief Marie. I think that capital punishment is the pre-meditated taking of a human life by a government. The death penalty is the ultimate denial of human rights. It is the premeditated and cold-blooded killing of a human being by the state in the name of justice. It violates the right to life...It is the ultimate cruel, inhuman and degrading punishment. There can never be any justification for torture or for cruel treatment. The death penalty diminishes all of us, increases disrespect for human life, and offers the tragic illusion that we can teach that killing is wrong by killing.


----------



## MalteseJane

One juror who came out said they were sick to their stomach. She did not say she is INNOCENT. But they considered PUNISHMENT. 

They were not to consider punishment ONLY reasonable doubt. But I can understand, no matter what you are told, the punishment will still be in the back of your mind and will influence your decision. Maybe if the prosecution would not have gone for the death penalty the outcome would have been different.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

justice might not have been done down here, but remember one day she will stand before God, justice will be served


----------



## Cosy

MalteseJane said:


> One juror who came out said they were sick to their stomach. She did not say she is INNOCENT. But they considered PUNISHMENT.
> 
> They were not to consider punishment ONLY reasonable doubt. But I can understand, no matter what you are told, the punishment will still be in the back of your mind and will influence your decision. Maybe if the prosecution would not have gone for the death penalty the outcome would have been different.


I don't believe she meant punishment in that sense but guilt. We can't expect everyone to speak the law language.


----------



## godiva goddess

iheartbisou said:


> I completely agree with you Pam- on all points.
> 
> Also- the education level, jobs held, what their relatives have done in the past and who lives or doesn't live at home with their parents etc- have nothing to do with their capability/inability to sit on a jury. I think finding 'fault' at those things is petty and sort of small minded- and there is no such thing as 'perfection'- it's against the laws of nature.


agree 100%!!!!!

Even if this were not the ideal jury, then that is the LAWYERS fault. Lawyers were in charge of doing the picking. If the State didnt think the jury was ideal, then they should have objected.


----------



## MaryH

Was the entire trial filmed and shown on television? I don't watch television much and only know of what was reported on the radio and in the newspapers. I've been in the courtroom and on the witness stand (definitely not my idea of a good time) and have been called for jury duty but never selected (the cases were either settled or dropped on the days of jury selection). Personally, I don't feel I have the right to judge anybody in this case, not the lawyers, not the defendant or her family, not the jurors, because I wasn't there to see and hear all that they saw and heard.

It's probably a good thing that I've never been selected as a juror. I do not have a degree beyond high school. And I lived with my parents until I was in my late 30's. In fact I never moved out ... my father passed away and my mother sold the house to me and she moved out. Does that make me stupid and unable to process and understand what's being told to me?? Not in my mind. Please let's be careful not to say things that to others may seem thoughtless or, worse still, hurtful.

And, Lord, please love that little girl in your kind and gentle way.


----------



## Cosy

godiva goddess said:


> agree 100%!!!!!
> 
> Even if this were not the ideal jury, then that is the LAWYERS fault. Lawyers were in charge of doing the picking. If the State didnt think the jury was ideal, then they should have objected.


Actually, the state did object on a few jurors and the judge okayed them anyway.

Mary, the trial was broadcast live on HLN and TRUTV (splitting morning and afternoon between them).


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Cosy said:


> Actually, the state did object on a few jurors and the judge okayed them anyway.
> 
> Mary, the trial was broadcast live on HLN and TRUTV (splitting morning and afternoon between them).


Brit is right. One juror seemed to make it clear that she was not for the death penalty. The state tried at least two times to object for her to be on the jury. Judge Blevin denied the state's request. So, from the very beginning of the trial ... I couldn't help but think there might be at least a hung jury because of this.


----------



## michellerobison

MalteseJane said:


> One juror who came out said they were sick to their stomach. She did not say she is INNOCENT. But they considered PUNISHMENT.
> 
> They were not to consider punishment ONLY reasonable doubt. But I can understand, no matter what you are told, the punishment will still be in the back of your mind and will influence your decision. Maybe if the prosecution would not have gone for the death penalty the outcome would have been different.


Sounds like buyer's remorse. Guess she better go for the 5 figure deals now,like jurer #6 is. He says he's fielding several 5 figure offers...
Heard that on our local news which surprisingly covered very little of this case or the trial. I've pretty much avoided any chanels w/ this,after trial hype coverage...

I couldn't make that decision w/o thinking about the punishment,we're only human. If the jurers could have recommended life in prison or some sort of long sentence,they might have voted differently.

Even if it was voted and a death penalty imposed it could have been mitigated down in the sentencing phase...


----------



## Cosy

Coulda woulda shoulda. If wishes were horses, beggars would ride. 

I hope they keep her a few months when sentencing so there is no violence
when she's released. Maybe by then, people will have cooled their heels.


----------



## michellerobison

Cosy said:


> Coulda woulda shoulda. If wishes were horses, beggars would ride.
> 
> I hope they keep her a few months when sentencing so there is no violence
> when she's released. Maybe by then, people will have cooled their heels.


 
They should just release her to an undisclosed location and let her do her thing. She's already got money offers so she will be able to well afford her new life and security..I think the tax payers of Florida are done paying for her....

If she stays in jail until cooler heads prevail,she will cost the state even more money and the inmates may want a turn at her. and people may still be ticked off and it will be the same thing is is now...

She's safer out of jail and at an undesclosed location than in jail at this point.

Supposedly Cheney Mason says she will stay w/ him and his family,so let her.


----------



## Cosy

It will cost the taxpayers a lot more if they have to pay for more trials due to violent activity, etc. Any money she makes for awhile will go to attorney fees and back taxes. Even her porn mag offers have been rescinded since they feel the public will not buy the mag with her in it. Life is not necessarily going to be good for her. Sitting in jail a few more months won't hurt her.


----------



## michellerobison

I have an observation which I'm sure will offend but I looked at the this thread it has 977 views compared to the shelter vote thread to 53 on the shelter vote thread...
It's not about who started the thread,it's about the content,which I would hope one could argue a shelter vote is more imprtant but one is really getting more attention so I am posting it here ...so it will be seen!

Only a few ,maybe a couple dozen have even posted in the shelter vote thread to let me know if the links are all working,so I can fix them if need be.

How about we concentrate on something positive,something we can actually do something about,contribute in some way to end injustice to animals by voting?

Sorry to sound cranky but it's a sad commentary on our society to see so much attention on this thread (I'm guilty too) but we need to look at the bigger picture, untold numbers of Malts and other small fluffs are dying everyday due to lack of help,so can we please focus on something more substantial?

This is my last post on this thread,let's do something to help fluffs in need,isn't this a part of what we do here on SM?

I only posted it here since the shelter vote thread doesn't seem to be getting the attention it needs. I have no idea who and how many are even voting,other than the few die hards who vote and update us on any pertinent news on the vote..

Please,let's regroup and vote....


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

michellerobison said:


> I have an observation which I'm sure will offend but I looked at the this thread it has 977 views compared to the shelter vote thread to 53 on the shelter vote thread...
> It's not about who started the thread,it's about the content,which I would hope one could argue a shelter vote is more imprtant but one is really getting more attention so I am posting it here ...so it will be seen!
> 
> Only a few ,maybe a couple dozen have even posted in the shelter vote thread to let me know if the links are all working,so I can fix them if need be.
> 
> How about we concentrate on something positive,something we can actually do something about,contribute in some way to end injustice to animals by voting?
> 
> Sorry to sound cranky but it's a sad commentary on our society to see so much attention on this thread (I'm guilty too) but we need to look at the bigger picture, untold numbers of Malts and other small fluffs are dying everyday due to lack of help,so can we please focus on something more substantial?
> 
> This is my last post on this thread,let's do something to help fluffs in need,isn't this a part of what we do here on SM?
> 
> I only posted it here since the shelter vote thread doesn't seem to be getting the attention it needs. I have no idea who and how many are even voting,other than the few die hards who vote and update us on any pertinent news on the vote..
> 
> Please,let's regroup and vote....



Aren't you high-jacking this thread? Is that fair? 

I think if anyone does not like a thread, including this one ... then they can just stop reading the posts, period. 

I, for one, try to be here on SM as much as I possibly can. But, unfortunately, there are times when I can't be ... so, then there are times that I would like to respond later to certain threads. And, I know I am not alone on this. So, I think others might want the chance to add their thoughts, too, in a day or two. 

I happen to find this thread interesting. I like to hear the opinions of others. I don't have to agree with them. Sometimes I learn something new that makes me look or think more about about the subject at hand.

Michelle, I commend you on working with the shelter votes thread. I think you are doing a great job. But, please understand that there are some of us who wish to contribute anonymously. For myself ... I make contributions to both animal and human causes a lot. Some of my friends here know that. 

As for how many people view posts ... I hate that we see how many people view the posts. Come on ... how many of these people are contributing members? Not a thousand members viewing ... post! I just don't take it seriously how many members are viewing my pictures or posts. I have enough friends who appreciate and enjoy my threads and pictures. 

So, I hope we can get back on topic and allow anyone who wants to contribute to this thread to feel welcome to do so. I mean as long as we can be nice to one another. :yes:


----------



## Cosy

I agree with your post, Marie.  Thanks for taking time to post those great points regarding viewing threads and contributing to our choice of shelters, groups, etc.

I, too, believe this thread was interesting.


----------



## KAG

Yes, I agree with Marie. 

Michele, as always, your heart is in the right place, though.
xoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

KAG said:


> Yes, I agree with Marie.
> 
> Michele, as always, your heart is in the right place, though.
> xoxoxoxooxoxo


Thank you Brit and Kerry.

And, I did tell Michelle I commended her great work for rescues.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Aren't you high-jacking this thread? Is that fair?
> 
> I think if anyone does not like a thread, including this one ... then they can just stop reading the posts, period.
> 
> I, for one, try to be here on SM as much as I possibly can. But, unfortunately, there are times when I can't be ... so, then there are times that I would like to respond later to certain threads. And, I know I am not alone on this. So, I think others might want the chance to add their thoughts, too, in a day or two.
> 
> I happen to find this thread interesting. I like to hear the opinions of others. I don't have to agree with them. Sometimes I learn something new that makes me look or think more about about the subject at hand.
> 
> Michelle, I commend you on working with the shelter votes thread. I think you are doing a great job. But, please understand that there are some of us who wish to contribute anonymously. For myself ... I make contributions to both animal and human causes a lot. Some of my friends here know that.
> 
> As for how many people view posts ... I hate that we see how many people view the posts. Come on ... how many of these people are contributing members? Not a thousand members viewing ... post! I just don't take it seriously how many members are viewing my pictures or posts. I have enough friends who appreciate and enjoy my threads and pictures.
> 
> So, I hope we can get back on topic and allow anyone who wants to contribute to this thread to feel welcome to do so. I mean as long as we can be nice to one another. :yes:


 
:goodpost:


----------



## poochie2

I kind of find this thread interesting and also very important since in my belief Casey should of come clean a long time ago. How can she live with herself....I feel so sorry for that sweet little girl and I am so upset that justice has not been served. What comes around goes around and what you give is what you get.


----------



## godiva goddess

Cosy said:


> Actually, the state did object on a few jurors and the judge okayed them anyway.
> QUOTE]
> 
> OK. Both sides voi dire the potential jurors but it is still up to the judge. That is how it works...unless there is a cause (ex bias) then you can ask the judge to exclude for cause. I have yet to seen a criminal judge not allow a juror to be excluded for cause (granted it is proven) bc you run a risk of mistrial--and not to mention reversal on appeal. So, if you are saying this judge "ok" the juror then there probably wasnt cause for bias. So..we are still back to square 1-- we had an impartial panel in this case.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

godiva goddess said:


> Cosy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the state did object on a few jurors and the judge okayed them anyway.
> QUOTE]
> 
> OK. Both sides voi dire the potential jurors but it is still up to the judge. That is how it works...unless there is a cause (ex bias) then you can ask the judge to exclude for cause. I have yet to seen a criminal judge not allow a juror to be excluded for cause (granted it is proven) bc you run a risk of mistrial--and not to mention reversal on appeal. So, if you are saying this judge "ok" the juror then there probably wasnt cause for bias. So..we are still back to square 1-- we had an impartial panel in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's the juror in question (who made it sound as though she was not for the death penalty)who is the lady who has quit her job and is in hiding because of threats. She said she won't serve on another jury with a case like Anthony's ... And, would go to jail instead. I understand how she feels and I am sorry her life has now been threatened. I don't care how one feels in regard to the verdict ... That does not give anyone the right to threaten a juror or anyone else who was involved with the Anthony trial.
> 
> I would not want to be in Casey Anthony's shoes. I think even if she tries to hide and change her hair color or have plastic surgery ... Her personality, in the end, will show up wherever she goes.
Click to expand...


----------



## harrysmom

I just saw on the news that Casey Anthony now has a book deal. I certainly won't read her book. I hate that she gets to profit from this.


----------



## Cosy

She needs to profit to pay back the state and the Texas volunteers who spent weeks looking for a child she knew was not alive.


----------



## almitra

Her atty is contesting the verdicts of lying to investigators to keep her from having to pay any bills incurred by the state for search/rescue operations for little Caylee. We'll see how that goes I guess.


----------

